# comment installer internet sur mon mac?



## fugen (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'ai récupéré un macOSX,
j'essaie en vain d'installer internet.
J'ai un speedtouch 330 qui fonctionne avec un pc portable (qui bugue beaucoup par ailleurs).
Je suis toute la procédure et au moment de connecter , rien.
J'ai du appeler 3 fois des techniciens d'orange qui me font mariner (en tout 1h30), puis seulement vérifier mes identifiants et la ligne...évidemment inutilement.
Que puis je faire SVP?


----------



## Oizo (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que le modem est connecté en USB ? connexion Ethernet possible ?


----------



## fugen (30 Décembre 2008)

Je crois que la réponse est oui aux deux questions


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

connecte toi en ethernet alors.


----------



## Oizo (30 Décembre 2008)

fugen a dit:


> Je crois que la réponse est oui aux deux questions



Dans ce cas connecter le modem au Mac via un câble Ethernet, vérifier dans les préférences système Réseau qu'Ethernet intégré est bien activé, et cela devrait marcher sans rien faire de plus.


----------



## fugen (30 Décembre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses.
Qu'est ce qu'un cable ethernet? Faut il que je l'achète?
Dois je laisser tomber la speedtouch? Qu'en est il de mon abonnement avec wanadoo?
J'ai déja essayé ethernet au niveau de la configuration sans succès
(Réseau, afficher ethernet intégré,etc...)


----------



## Oizo (30 Décembre 2008)

fugen a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses.
> Qu'est ce qu'un cable ethernet? Faut il que je l'achète?
> Dois je laisser tomber la speedtouch? Qu'en est il de mon abonnement avec wanadoo?
> J'ai déja essayé ethernet au niveau de la configuration sans succès
> (Réseau, afficher ethernet intégré,etc...)



Un câble Ethernet est un câble de ce type : 






Si le speedtouch a un port Ethernet, inutile de le laisser tomber.


----------



## fugen (30 Décembre 2008)

Non je n'en ai pas.
Donc si j'en trouve un, je le branche comment?


----------



## Oizo (30 Décembre 2008)

fugen a dit:


> Non je n'en ai pas.
> Donc si j'en trouve un, je le branche comment?



Tout simplement d'un côté au modem, de l'autre au Mac, vérifier que le modem dispose de la prise Eternet


----------

